# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Google Digital News Initiative

## Airicist

Website - digitalnewsinitiative.com

----------


## Airicist

URBS.MEDIA - GEN start ups for news 2017
March 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Journalists, look out: Google is funding the rise of the AI news machine in Europe"

by Brett Williams
July 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google-Backed AI Journalist Can Produce 30,000 News Per Month"

by Kathleen Villaluz
August 4, 2017

----------

